# [make.conf] conseil et remerciment

## alpha_one_x86

Pour commencer je voudrai tout dabors remercier toute les personne qui m'ont aider durant mon installation laborieuse de gentoo, je tiens vraiment a souligner que ce forum est super, et je vais peu etre maintenant a mon tour pouvoir aider les autre sous gentoo.

Maintenant que gentoo marche a peu pres, je vais essaye de l'optimiser, voila mon make.conf:

PC (AMD64 avec sse2):

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -mcpu=athlon-64 -mtune=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="3dnow X alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran -gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl sse sse2 tcpd tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis xml xorg xv zlib"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="fr"
```

J'ai dessus: apache, php, mysql, kdm, fluxbox, kde,firefox,  amule(qui marche toujours pas), cedega, lm_sensors, ssh (serveur) avec ssl, proftpd, grellm, conky, gimp, streamripper, samba, noip, ethereal, nvidia.

Quel conseil pouver vous me donner pour optimiser mon make.conf et sutout apache php et mysql? (apache module rewrite rule, php avec gd) j'ai mit apache sans support ssl, je sais pas si ca change grand chose mais j'utilise pas https.

PC2: AMD64 X2 avec sse3

Meme make.conf avec CFLAGS="-msse3" et dans use sse3, 

logiciel utiliser: kdm, fluxbox, kde, firefox, amule, cedega, kopete, lm-sensors, ssh en client, cleitn ftp, open offcie, audacity, audacious, gkrellm, conky, gimp, amarok, kafeine, ut, ut2004, streamripper, samba, k3b, nvidia.

Je cherche un FS pour ma partition /dev/sda4 supporte le mieux les coupure de courant, et comment regler dans le fstab pour que la partition supporte le mieux les arret de couppure de courant.

----------

## Temet

Ben t'as un flag 'apache'.

Perso, vu ce que tu utilises, j'aurais mis '-gnome' .... ca évite des dépendances inutiles.

Sinon, t'as une option pour régler la parallèlisation de portage, tu peux mettre : MAKEOPTS="-j2"

Pour portage, t'as aussi : FEATURES="parallel-fetch" << il va continuer de téléchanger les sources pendant qu'il emerge, ça évite que ton proco ne branle rien pendant que portage télécharge les sources.

Y a un truc pas normal, t'as pas le miroir de synchro o_O'! Normalement tu devrais avoir un truc du style : SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

T'as pas non plus les urls de téléchargement ... y a un truc pas normal, tu ne devrais même pas pouvoir émerger un soft là o_O.

Tiens, je te montre le mien :

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

#SYNC="rsync://192.168.0.1/gentoo-portage"

USE="aac acpi alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cups dbus divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread encode ethereal foomaticdb ffmpeg gif gimpprint gd gtk gtk2 hal imagemagick javascript jpeg joystick kde kdexdeltas mad matroska md5sum mikmod mime mmx mng mozilla mp3 motif mpeg msn musicbrainz mysql ncurses net nfs nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pam_console pcmcia perl pdf pdflib php pmu png ppds print posix python real qt3 qt4 quicktime ruby sdl smp spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 svg tetex theora threads truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l vorbis win32codecs X xcomposite xine xml xosd xv xvid -gnome -gstreamer -ipv6 -lm_sensors"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick keyboard mouse synaptics"

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

----------

## alpha_one_x86

moi j'ai toujoru fait emerge --sync puis j'ai emerger.

Commcernant MAKEOPTS="-j3", il me dit que ca peu faire des packtage corrrompu, donc je l'ai pas mit mais je l'ai vu.

Tu as une prescott? pour quoi tu as mit du i686 et non du x64?

Nouveau make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse -mcpu=athlon-64 -mtune=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

USE="3dnow X alsa amd64 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran -gdbm gif -gnome gpm -gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog imagemagick javascript jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl sse sse2 sse3 tcpd tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis xml xorg xv zlib"

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

```

Voici mon apache comment l'optimiser, ces quoi ces truc? je peu les désactiver?:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-4.1.21  USE="berkdb -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -minimal -perl -raid (-selinux) -srvdir -ssl -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r6  USE="berkdb cli crypt iconv ipv6 ldap mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session spell spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib (-adabas) -apache -apache2 -bcmath (-birdstep) -bzip2 -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path -doc (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -exif -fastbuild (-fdftk) (-filepro) (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -ftp -gd -gd-external -gdbm -gmp -hardenedphp -hash -hyperwave-api -imap (-informix) -inifile -interbase -iodbc -java-external -kerberos -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -ming -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 (-oci8-instant-client) -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pdo-external -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sasl -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -sqlite (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -vm-goto -vm-switch -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2  USE="ldap ssl -apache2 -debug -doc -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 0 kB

```

----------

## Temet

Y a un truc louche, t'es passé de msse2 à msse3 ???

Pour le makeopts, mets "-j2", j'ai mis "-j3" car j'ai un core duo  :Wink: 

Pour Mysql, fais gaffe! Si t'as déjà des bases qui ne sont pas en utf8, fous le flag "latin1", me suis fait entuber déjà. Si t'es full UTF, pas de soucis laisse comme ça.

Moi je serais toi, je mettrais quand même le flag "apache2" dans mon make.conf.

Par contre, vu que t'as changé ton USE, si tu fais un "emerge -NDuav world" ... tu risques de devoir recompiler des paquets, t'es prévenu.

Pour le reste, je ne sais pas trop  :Wink: 

PS : si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment ça se fait qu'il peut synchro sans l'adresse du mirroir dans le make.conf, je suis preneur! (à moins qu'il y ait un mirroir par défaut directement dans le profil????)

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Gagner pour le mirroir, moi je les met jamais dans mon make.conf et ça marche.

----------

## Pongten

En fait, si le miroir n'est pas spécifié dans le make.conf, il agit avec un miroir par défaut..

Le préciser dans le make.conf permet juste d'optimiser en te connectant à un miroir proche ou plus rapide.

Qu'on me corrige si je me trompe  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Le préciser dans le make.conf permet juste d'optimiser en te connectant à un miroir proche ou plus rapide.

 Et aussi de répartir les besoins de bande passante sur plusieurs serveurs.  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> En fait, si le miroir n'est pas spécifié dans le make.conf, il agit avec un miroir par défaut..
> 
> Le préciser dans le make.conf permet juste d'optimiser en te connectant à un miroir proche ou plus rapide.
> 
> Qu'on me corrige si je me trompe 

 

Suite à mes recherches sur le fonctionnement de Portage (pour mes scripts "Gentoo sans Internet"), je confirme.  :Razz: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Y a un truc louche, t'es passé de msse2 à msse3 ???
> 
> Pour le makeopts, mets "-j2", j'ai mis "-j3" car j'ai un core duo 
> 
> Pour Mysql, fais gaffe! Si t'as déjà des bases qui ne sont pas en utf8, fous le flag "latin1", me suis fait entuber déjà. Si t'es full UTF, pas de soucis laisse comme ça.
> ...

 

Désoler j'ai pris lme make file de mon autre pc car dans mon post j'ai donner 2 truc car je l'installe sur 2 pc, l'un un AMD64 l'autre AMD64 X2 avec sse3, core duo= 2coeur comme l'un de mes pc?

Pour mysql je sais pas en quoi elle sont, et je sais pas comment voir ça.

PS: pour le FS personne n'a de conseille?

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour le système de fichiers, si tu veux du sûr avec plein d'outils utiles en cas de problème, tourne toi tout simplement vers ext3.

----------

## Il turisto

Pour le file system moi je le mettrais en reiserfs (3.6).

Pour voir l'encodage de tes bases mysql installe phpmyadmin. Il te donne l'encodage sans te fatiguer et permet de les convertir.

----------

## mOrice

Post intéressant, je suis assez nouveau sur Gentoo et justement de mauvais paramétres dans le make.conf mon obligé reemerge 3 ou 4 fois et je n'ai pas trouve de tuto vraiment satisfaisent pour un nouveau venu.

Ce qui serait intéressant c'est un tuto avec les USE les plus utilisées, du style pour une config de serveur web, une config multimédia, KDE ou pas, etc...

J'ai installer ET sans mettre un USE lui correspondant et xqf le prend trés bien en charge, puis ce sont des binaire. Je me demandai donc au sujet de ton make.conf à quoi servent ut, ut2004 ?

----------

## Il turisto

ut = unreal tounament.

Pour plus d'infos : less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc et  less /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

aussi equery u le_package

----------

## alpha_one_x86

dans apache j'ai ca: -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads, qui peu m'expliquer ces variable et si je doit les activer.

Dans php myadmin Database: wingcommander, type=InnoDB, Collation=latin1_swedish_ci.

Comme FS j'ai du reiserFS (3.6), mais a la moindre erreur il fait un check file et vire mes fichier, si il y aurai un moyen de ne pas garder mes fichier dans le cache mais les écrire des que possible sur ma partition /dev/sda4?

J'ai mit ut et ut2004 pour dire que je veux etre sur que ces 2 jeux on bien toute leur dependence.

EDIT: j'ai encore refait mon make.conf pour mon serveur AMD64 sse2:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -mcpu=athlon-64 -mtune=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

USE="3dnow X apache2 -alsa amd64 -arts -avi -berkdb bitmap-fonts -cdr crypt -cups dri -dvd -dvdr -fam -firefox fortran -gdbm gif -gnome gpm -gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 imagemagick jpeg kde ldap -mikmod -mp3 -mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly -ogg opengl -oss pam -perl png -ppds python qt3 qt4 -quicktime readline sdl session -spell spl sse sse2 tcpd -tk truetype unicode -vorbis xorg zlib"

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"
```

----------

## Il turisto

equery u apache te les expliqueras

pour avoir equery installe app-portage/gentoolkit

sinon :

```

StoGentoo ~ # equery u apache

[ Searching for packages matching apache... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend        : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf  ]

[                  : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-www/apache-2.0.58-r2 ]

 U I

 + + apache2        : Chooses Apache2 support when a package supports both Apache1 and Apache2

 - - debug          : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - doc            : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - ldap           : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 - - mpm-itk        : (experimental) Itk MPM - child processes have seperate user/group ids

 - - mpm-leader     : (experimental) Leader MPM - leaders/followers varient of worker MPM

 - - mpm-peruser    : (experimental) Peruser MPM - child processes have seperate user/group ids

 - - mpm-prefork    : Prefork MPM - non-threaded, forking MPM - similiar manner to Apache 1.3

 - - mpm-threadpool : (experimental) Threadpool MPM - keeps pool of idle threads to handle requests

 - - mpm-worker     : Worker MPM - hybrid multi-process multi-thread MPM

 - - selinux        : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

 + + ssl            : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - static-modules : Build modules into apache instead of having them load at run time

 - - threads        : Adds threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

```

edit : excuse moi de te dire cela mais : bein qu'on voie que tu veux apprendre il faut aussi apprendre à lire. J'ai déjà parlé qu'equery et des fichiers use.desc dans le post au dessus. De plus le fichier use.desc ets mentionné très clairement dans le handbook.

----------

## Temet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> dans apache j'ai ca: -mpm-itk -mpm-leader -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-threadpool -mpm-worker (-selinux) -static-modules -threads, qui peu m'expliquer ces variable et si je doit les activer.
> 
> Dans php myadmin Database: wingcommander, type=InnoDB, Collation=latin1_swedish_ci.
> 
> Comme FS j'ai du reiserFS (3.6), mais a la moindre erreur il fait un check file et vire mes fichier, si il y aurai un moyen de ne pas garder mes fichier dans le cache mais les écrire des que possible sur ma partition /dev/sda4?
> ...

 

Gaffe avec le "-arts", faut le mettre pour certains paquets KDE quand même dans package.use alors ... et surtout, ça va te faire recompiler TOUT KDE, bref, moi j'aurais laissé comme avant.

La je te préviens, t'as viré quasiment tout multimédia, l'impression, perl (o_O??) ... enfin je trouve ton USE bizarre.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je suis dégouter car sous windows les arret a l'arrache en ntfs ne provoque aucune perte de donnes.

Je vois ce que tu as donner pour apache (je l'ai deja vu autre par), mais ca me dit pas trop si je doit l'activer ou pas. 

En regardent ca j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un truc a mettre dans la variable use pour les dual core, pthread, ou multi-threads, je vais chercher dans google...

----------

## ultrabug

Salut à tous,

Comme les variables marchent dans le make.conf, plusieurs d'entre nous sur le forum utilisons une syntaxe plutot pratique à mon sens pour gérer cette longue liste de flags, voici mon make.conf :

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

U_MULTIMEDIA="oss alsa arts dvd dvdr cdr win32codecs xvid xine mplayer mmx dts acpi sse2 bzip2 tiff usb xcomposite aac -xmms"

U_DESKTOP="cups samba"

U_WM="opengl xinerama kde qt X xv xscreensaver nvidia"

U_SYSTEM="nptl nptlonly userlocales unicode pic -ipv6 prelink"

USE="${U_SYSTEM} ${U_WM} ${U_DESKTOP} ${U_MULTIMEDIA}"

FEATURES="fixpackages candy buildsyspkg"

#

# Xorg 7

#

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vmware vga"

```

----------

## Mickael

Cela me rappel ce poste ultrabug :

[USE]USE pour un newbie [en cours]

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Comme les variables marchent dans le make.conf, plusieurs d'entre nous sur le forum utilisons une syntaxe plutot pratique à mon sens pour gérer cette longue liste de flags, voici mon make.conf :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu peu expliquer ca, s'il te plait:

FEATURES="fixpackages candy buildsyspkg"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vmware vga"

MAKEOPTS="-j5" et dire pourquoi tu as mit ca... merci

Mon nouveau make.conf, je vais reformater et réinstaller gentoo, et voir si il marche:

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -mcpu=athlon-64 -mtune=k8"
> ...

 

Il n'y a pâs un conflite entre -nptl  et nptlonly? Car je veux un system sans tream, car CPU mono coeur.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Thu Nov 09, 2006 10:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Magic Banana

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Tu peu expliquer ca, s'il te plait:
> 
> FEATURES="fixpackages candy buildsyspkg"
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vmware vga"
> ...

 

Pour comprendre FEATURES :

```
man make.conf
```

Pour VIDEO_CARDS, c'est une variable utilisée par certains paquets (notablement le serveur X) pour connaître les drivers vidéo que tu souhaites utliser. Tu auras la liste des possibilités avec un :

```
# emerge -pv xorg-server
```

MAKEOPTS est expliqué dans le manuel Gentoo. C'est le nombre de compilations à lancer en parrallèle. Une règle empirique est de mettre nombre de processeur + 1 (les HyperThreading ou les bi-cores comptent pour deux). Mais bon... ça dépend des gens et ça ne semble pas avoir une influence "de ouf malade" sur les performances.

Je plussoie Il turisto : au lieu de poser des milliers de questions sur ce forum, tu apprendras bien plus en cherchant les informations par toi-même car tu découvriras d'autres choses dont tu n'as pas idée pour le moment.

EDIT : Grammaire malheureuse...

----------

## blasserre

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> En fait, si le miroir n'est pas spécifié dans le make.conf, il agit avec un miroir par défaut.

 

pour être un pu plus précis, une grande partie des variables utilisées par portage sont définies dans /etc/make.globals. elles y sont d'ailleurs très bien documentées... 

mais  PAS TOUCHE !... 

c'est (entre autres) pour cela que /etc/make.conf existe, le fait d'y définir une variable écrasera la valeur donnée par make.globals

@MagicBanana: pour le MAKEOPTS="-jX" j'aurais dit X = 2 x NbProco +1 (-j5 pour un P4HT, un DualCore... -j3 pour le reste)

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Cela me rappel ce poste ultrabug :
> 
> [USE]USE pour un newbie [en cours]

 

Exactement  :Smile: 

Je crois que les autres ont répondu aux questions concernant les variables demandées..

----------

## alpha_one_x86

mais pour MAKEOPTS="-j5" j'ai pas compris car pour moi ca veux dire 4 CPU! moi j'ai mit j2 pour mon monocoeur et j3 pour mon bicoeur.

Il faudrai etre d'accor avec MAKEOPTS, je doit mettre quoi?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Tirer de la doc: 

```
Exemple de code 19 : MAKEOPTS pour un système classique à 1 processeur

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

Pour le instrcution cpu quand je met:

 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -m3dnow la + performante vas etre utiliser? Par exemple si un truc peu utiliser mmx et sse3 c'est bien sse3 qui sera utiliser et non mmx, ne doit je pas mettre plutot seulement: -msse3 ?Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Thu Nov 09, 2006 11:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> MAKEOPTS est expliqué dans le manuel Gentoo. C'est le nombre de compilations à lancer en parrallèle. Une règle empirique est de mettre nombre de processeurs + 1 (les HyperThreading ou les bi-cores comptent pour deux). Mais bon... ça dépend des gens et ça ne semble pas avoir une influence "de ouf malade" sur les performances.

 

Si tu ne veux pas suivre cette règle (que tu suis en ce moment), tu peux t'amuser à essayer des valeurs plus élevées "pour voir"... mais tu ne verra rien de bien flagrant (ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre) !

----------

## blasserre

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Si tu ne veux pas suivre cette règle (que tu suis en ce moment), tu peux t'amuser à essayer des valeurs plus élevées "pour voir"... mais tu ne verra rien de bien flagrant (ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre) !

 

ah pardon   :Embarassed:  je ne sais pas d'où j'ai retenu ce truc du 2NbP+1  :Rolling Eyes: 

quoi qu'il en soit j'ai jamais vu de différence tant que j>NbP

----------

## Temet

Parce que y a plusieurs tutos et certains disent "nb procs + 1" et d'autres "2 x nb procs + 1"  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

je laisse j2 pour mon monoCPU et j3 pour mon biCPU, c'est quoi berkdb, car je l'ai désactiver, car je me sert de mysql pour une utilisation symple.

----------

## kopp

le MAKEOPTS précise juste le nombre de tâche de compilation qui peuvent être effectués en même temps. Tu peux mettre autant que tu veux, seulement mettre 8 sur un monocore ne servira à rien car il ralentira. Mais tu peux en mettre deux par core, voir un peu plus dans problemes. Par contre, -j1 sur un dual core tu perdras le bénéfivce d'un dual core.

Pour les cflags :

-mcpu est dépcrécié et correspond à la meme chose que -mtune

-march implique -mtune

athlon-64 n'existe pas c'est athlon64

cf la doc de GCC

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.1.1/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options

bref, -march ou -mtune suffiront, selons tes désirs.

-march est plus restrictifLast edited by kopp on Thu Nov 09, 2006 12:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Il turisto

berkdb c un type de basse de donnés.

google étant ton ami : http://www.google.lu/search?hl=fr&q=what+is+berkdb&btnG=Recherche+Google&meta=

Pour le msse, ... je te conseille d'utiliser les safe flags. Une fois de plus google est ton ami. Tu cherches gentoo safe flasg et tu tombe sur : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *kopp wrote:*   

> le MAKEOPTS prï¿½cise juste le nombre de tï¿½che de compilation qui peuvent ï¿½tre effectuï¿½s en mï¿½me temps. Tu peux mettre autant que tu veux, seulement mettre 8 sur un monocore ne servira ï¿½ rien car il ralentira. Mais tu peux en mettre deux par core, voir un peu plus dans problemes. Par contre, -j1 sur un dual core tu perdras le bï¿½nï¿½fivce d'un dual core.
> 
> Pour les cflags :
> 
> -mcpu est dï¿½pcrï¿½ciï¿½ et correspond ï¿½ la meme chose que -mtune
> ...

 

J'ai donc virer -mcpu, athlon-64 existe et est supporter par gcc, je l'ai trouver dans une doc (celle de gentoo, si je me souvien bien).

J'ai vu ca: 

These options will enable GCC to use these extended instructions in generated code, even without -mfpmath=sse. Applications which perform runtime CPU detection must compile separate files for each supported architecture, using the appropriate flags. In particular, the file containing the CPU detection code should be compiled without these options. 

Ca veux dire que pour avoir du sse3 complet je doit supprime l'option -mfpmath=sse?

Selon les safe flags je peu virer: -mmmx -msse -msse2 -m3dnow ?Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Thu Nov 09, 2006 1:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Il turisto

Regarde la page des safe flags que ke t'ai donné et tu auras ta réponse en 2 secondes ...

Et si tu ne nous croit pas fais comme tu le sens ...

----------

## kopp

Lis bien, il ne faut pas de tiret, c'est athlon64

C'est dans la doc de GCC. Sur le wiki aussi d'ailleurs. Si tu es sûr qu'il y a un tiret dans la doc, retrouve le et rapporte l'erreur à l'auteur ou à l'équipe de documentation.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Lis bien, il ne faut pas de tiret, c'est athlon64
> 
> C'est dans la doc de GCC. Sur le wiki aussi d'ailleurs. Si tu es sï¿½r qu'il y a un tiret dans la doc, retrouve le et rapporte l'erreur ï¿½ l'auteur ou ï¿½ l'ï¿½quipe de documentation.

 

Je vais chercher ou j'ai vu l'erreur, mais moi aussi ca ma surppri ave c un tirer, donc j'y ai regarder a 2x... J'ai edit mon post prÃ©cÃ©dent...

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour comprendre la signification d'un USE flag USE_FLAG, tu fais :

```
$ euse -i USE_FLAG
```

Tu vas voir qu'il y a des flag globaux, d'autres qui sont locaux. Ceci est lié au fait qu'un flag peut être interprété différemment suivant le paquet qui est compilé. C'est là où réside tout l'intérêt du fichier /usr/portage/package.use.  :Wink: 

Je te laisse te documenter  sur le sujet...

----------

